# puffy face



## welsh-beast84 (Jun 20, 2005)

Do your face go puffy during a cycle? cause today 2 people has come up to me saying that mine has and im not happy, im in the 6th week of my first cycle and is there any way of getting rid of it?


----------



## KILLA (Jun 20, 2005)

We had a diurectic thread a week or so ago. Maybe you could try some OTC stuff. I wouldn't sweat it though because once you come off, your face will slim back down. Mine has so much. Even more chiseled than before my first cycle.

If your face is getting puffy, so is the rest of you. Your swelling bro!


----------



## steve0085 (Jun 20, 2005)

I've read that The moon face can happen on cycle, I can't really tell if mine is.  I wouldn't worry about it cause like the fly said it'll go away off cycle.  I don't want to use a diuretic because Water is so important in the muscle tissue to preform and grow, I don't want to affect my gains.


----------



## welsh-beast84 (Jun 20, 2005)

well you cheered me up now saying it will go back down, i cant really notice it puffing its just other's are.


----------



## tee (Jun 20, 2005)

welsh-beast84 said:
			
		

> well you cheered me up now saying it will go back down, i cant really notice it puffing its just other's are.



Take a picture of yourself and look at it. You can see if your puffy or not by comparing to to one when your off. If you want to get rid of the moon face, drink lots of water and add .5mg Arimidex Ed or EOD.


----------



## MdTNT (Jun 21, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> Take a picture of yourself and look at it. You can see if your puffy or not by comparing to to one when your off. If you want to get rid of the moon face, drink lots of water and add .5mg Arimidex Ed or EOD.




a-dex or nolva will cut down on your water retention. I kinda like it thoguh, gets rid of the bags under your eyes...LOL


----------



## Gettinhuge_pump (Jun 21, 2005)

steve0085 said:
			
		

> I've read that The moon face can happen on cycle, I can't really tell if mine is.  I wouldn't worry about it cause like the fly said it'll go away off cycle.  I don't want to use a diuretic because Water is so important in the muscle tissue to preform and grow, I don't want to affect my gains.



Steve is right, water is essential to muscle growth. If you are holding a little bit of water that is a good thing. Good luck bro.


----------



## ketsugo (Jun 24, 2005)

Bro- What gear are you on? Some shit is more likely to aromatize than others. If you are susceptible to this or dont drink enough water - you'll blow up like a baloon. Check your fluid intake and make sure your taking taking Novaldex and combine it with either arimidex or femara and this should dry you out a bit. Otherwise yeah dry the OTC diuretic taraxicum officianalis that spares potassium. There is another popular diuretic used , that also does this but I forget the name- maybe one of the other guys remembers.


----------



## welsh-beast84 (Jun 24, 2005)

D.bol (40mg) for first 4 weeks and sus 500ml per week


----------



## Ironaddict (Jun 25, 2005)

Grow your hair out and perm it into an afro it may make your face look thinner 

jk - Bro try some proviron they can reduce the water as well.  25-50mg a day for a few weeks.


----------



## ORACLE (Jun 25, 2005)

On my very first cycle I got reall puffy in the face.  it hasn't been a problem since.


----------

